# Pre-Marital Counseling With A Christian Approach



## mindandbodygroup (Nov 7, 2019)

The services that you provide seem very good and would benefit a lot of people. 

However, we have rules about advertising on this site. 

If you want to advertise your services on this site please take a look at these two webpages and follow through with which every option works well for you.


Information for Therapists 
https://talkaboutmarriage.com/rtlp.php


Vendor
https://storefront.talkaboutmarriage.com/​
I removed the post and an your profile information. Once you get set up as a vendor or therapist, you can add your information back to your provide.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree that pre-marital counselling can be a great help to couples. However, I feel that religion-based counselling may often promote dysfunctional and discredited concepts that are at odds with evidence-based psychology and relationship studies. As such, it can create some of the very problems it seeks to avoid.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@mindandbodygroup

By the way, it is alright for you to on this site as a regular member as long as you do not advertise your services.


----------

